# Pedalers Bicycle Museum 35th Annual Swap Meet (May 17, 2020) Canceled



## Dweber (May 6, 2020)

Just a reminder that James Allen (Pedalers Bicycle Museum) swap meet (My 17, 2020)  has been canceled till further notice. James has been getting some inquiries about the meet in the past few days and wants to make sure everyone knows of  its  cancellation. If in Springfield MO. you can visit the museum by calling ahead and making a appointment. James Allen (417) 576-1464


----------

